# Umsetzungsproblem - siehe Bild - sowas wie Rastereffekt



## Jens-Jensen (8. Juni 2006)

Ein Hallo an alle Grafiker, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit sowas wie auf dem Bild hier selber zu erstellen. 




Weiß jemand wie man diesen Stil nennt? 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas umsetzten kann? Filter / Effekte in Photoshop besser noch in Vektorprogrammen wie Illustrator oder Freehand? 

Besten Dank schonmal im Vorraus für die Zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## schurre (8. Juni 2006)

Ich würde mir da eben ein halbtransparentes Gitter aus Kreisen erstellen und das dann zusammen mit dem Rechteck verzerren. Wie das in Illustrator geht, keine Ahnung. In Corel Draw ist das ne Sache von ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Mael (12. Juli 2006)

Also in Illustrator ist das eigentlich ganz einfach und ich würde das genauso machen.
Als erstes eine Art Gitter aus Kreisen erstellen, das Ganze gruppieren und perspektivisch über "free distort" verzerren.


----------



## megabit (21. Juli 2006)

Ist zwar schon ein wenig älter und ich weiss auch nicht, ob es noch wichtig ist aber allgemein heisst dieser Effekt Technodots und ist mit Photoshop relativ einfach zu erstellen. Das dann in Illustrator nachzuarbeiten wäre wohl auch kein großen Problem mehr.


----------

